# Solved: Fontgroesse bei Twinview

## Erdie

Hi,

ich habe kürzlich Twinview aktiviert und dabei festgestellt, dass die fonts auf meinem Notbook (primary) Screen plötzlich unleserlich klein werden sobald der 2. Monitor aktiv ist. Wenn man die fonts dann verstellt, sehen sie ohne Verwendung von Twinview auf dem Notebook Display viel zu groß aus.

Gibt es einen Ausweg, so dass man die Fonts nicht immer verstellen muß? Leider gilt das auch für die Konsolen.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Ich bin jetzt irritiert, dass das Problem niemand kennt. Da ich das gleiche auf dem aktuellen Kubuntu meiner Lebengefährtin festgestellt habe, scheint es sich um ein sehr allgemeines Problem zu handeln. Gibt es jetzt nur keine Lösung dafür oder bin ich der einzige, der diese Beobachtung gemacht hat?

----------

## misterjack

Auf gut Glück, poste mal bitte deine xorg.conf - habe selber Twinview in Benutzung und kann das Problem nicht nachvollziehen.

----------

## Erdie

Meine xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
> 
> # nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@erdiemobil)  Sat Apr 19 01:24:58 CEST 2008
> ...

 

----------

## Gladdle

Da sonnst niemand antwortet traue ich als Noob mir mal eine Vermutung in den Raum zu werfen: Es haengt an den fehlenden DPI Einstellungen beim Monitor. Siehe hier eine kleine Info oder hier mit mehr Details und Ref- Links.

EDIT: Ist es zufaellig der SyncMaster T260? Mit dem hatte ich auch meine Probleme.

----------

## Erdie

Guter Hinweis, der externe Monitor ist ein Syncmaster 214T mit 1600x1200 und der primäre Monitor ist das Display meines Nexoc Osiris E619 mit 1680x1050.

Ich teste das heute abend aus.

----------

## 69719

Habe gestern auch mein externen Monitor am Laptop angebracht. Wenn ich z.B. eine Console auf habe dann sind die schriften normal groß. Wenn ich dann umschalte und wieder zurück und öffne wieder eine neue Console so sind die schriften in der neuen Console kleiner als in der danaben. Also alleine stehst du nicht da.

UPDATE

Habe es bei mir hinbekommen. Allerdings verwende ich den x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati Treiber.

In der xorg.conf habe ich in der Monitor Section die DisplaySize angegeben und in der ~/.Xresources habe ich die zu vernwenden DPI angegeben.

```

escor@mars ~ $ cat ~/.Xresources

Xft.dpi: 96.0

```

Bei dem nvidia Treiber soll es sogar mittels xorg.conf möglich sein die DPI anzugeben, aber ich habe keine NVidia Karte mehr.

----------

## Erdie

Supi, das Problem hat sich definitiv durch Eintragen der dpi - und diplaySize Werte in Luft aufgelöst. Danke für den Tipp !

Grüße

Martin

----------

